# в несколько месяцев



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:


> евреи не помешали в несколько месяцев выйти вперёд именно евреям-большевикам, а те с жестоким избытком использовали привалившую власть.


Why is there В in в несколько месяцев?Assuming this means "for several months", why not just несколько месяцев?


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> From Solzhenitsyn:
> 
> Why is there В in в несколько месяцев?Assuming this means "for several months", why not just несколько месяцев?


«В несколько месяцев» is Accusative of time, but it means rather “in a few months.”


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> Assuming this means "for several months"


And how would it fit the perfective verb?
"В несколько месяцев" is basically synonymous to "за несколько месяцев" (~"in several months") in the meaning ~"as a result of several months of activity".


----------



## pimlicodude

Awwal12 said:


> And how would it fit the perfective verb?
> "В несколько месяцев" is basically synonymous to "за несколько месяцев" (~"in several months") in the meaning ~"as a result of several months of activity".


=over the course of several months.


----------



## Maroseika

pimlicodude said:


> =over the course of several months.


В + time instead of за + time usually expresses "how fast" something happens:

Он простудился и сгорел от лихорадки в два дня.
Эти силы менее чем в две недели возросли вдвое, и в первых числах июня и русские и поляки имели в Литве по 24000. [А. А. Керсновский. История Русской армии (1933-1938)]
Вы очень умно сделали, Борис Иванович, что для натаски взяли пойнтера, видите, мой в три недели готов. [М. М. Пришвин. Кэт (1925)]        
Also: в два счета  - in two shakes ("за" is impossible here at all).


----------



## pimlicodude

Maroseika said:


> В + time instead of за + time usually expresses "how fast" something happens:
> 
> Он простудился и сгорел от лихорадки в два дня.
> Эти силы менее чем в две недели возросли вдвое, и в первых числах июня и русские и поляки имели в Литве по 24000. [А. А. Керсновский. История Русской армии (1933-1938)]
> Вы очень умно сделали, Борис Иванович, что для натаски взяли пойнтера, видите, мой в три недели готов. [М. М. Пришвин. Кэт (1925)]
> Also: в два счета  - in two shakes ("за" is impossible here at all).


Thank you. That is definitely "in" in English - "in a few months".


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> =over the course of several months.


Well, I didn't mention the perfective verb accidentally, as it *would* indirectly influence the choice of the construction.

Over the course of several months (during which some state was true) = несколько месяцев:
Я несколько месяцев занимался рисованием.
Несколько месяцев не было никаких новостей.
Несколько месяцев я каждое утро делал зарядку.

However, over the course of several months (during which some events happened or didn't happen) = *за* несколько месяцев:
За несколько месяцев не произошло ничего нового.
За эти несколько месяцев я много раз делал зарядку.
За несколько месяцев он ни разу не смотрел телевизор.

In the meantime, "в несколько месяцев" here  is synonymous to "за несколько месяцев" in another meaning (as I said, "as a result of (just) several months of activity after which sth was positively achieved" - which, as you've correctly noted, is "in a few months" in English). Overall it's probably better to describe it as a dated colloquial construction; curiously, most examples for "в несколько месяцев" on context.reverso are irrelevant or represent failed machine translations.


----------



## pimlicodude

Awwal12 said:


> Well, I didn't mention the perfective verb accidentally, as it *would* indirectly influence the choice of the construction.
> 
> Over the course of several months (during which some state was true) = несколько месяцев:
> Я несколько месяцев занимался рисованием.
> Несколько месяцев не было никаких новостей.
> Несколько месяцев я каждое утро делал зарядку.
> 
> However, over the course of several months (during which some events happened or didn't happen) = *за* несколько месяцев:
> За несколько месяцев не произошло ничего нового.
> За эти несколько месяцев я много раз делал зарядку.
> За несколько месяцев он ни разу не смотрел телевизор.
> 
> In the meantime, "в несколько месяцев" here  is synonymous to "за несколько месяцев" in another meaning (as I said, "as a result of (just) several months of activity after which sth was positively achieved" - which, as you've correctly noted, is "in a few months" in English). Overall it's probably better to describe it as a dated colloquial construction; curiously, most examples for "в несколько месяцев" on context.reverso are irrelevant or represent failed machine translations.


Yes, I should have noted that I did spot you linked the English translation to the perfective aspect of the verb. Thank you for setting out the very similar constructions with different meanings. I think we could translate the original sentence "the Jews did not stand in the way of Jewish Bolsheviks coming to the fore in a few short months".


----------



## nizzebro

This accomplishment-related 'в'  is indeed dated or/and literary, except "уложиться в ..." - which I feel like the only verb used with this kine of prep. an ordinary speech  (not considering stable collocations and set phrases like "в одну секунду", "в один присест").  Normally "за" or "через" stands for this function.
But in literary language _в_ sometimes matters; it gives a feeling of a "quick jump" and can in some other way affect the meaning. If we take _Он простудился и сгорел от лихорадки в два дня_ provided by Maroseika above, and replace _в_ with _за_, we get an odd result like that was a normal, planned development of process - like, you know, "it took 2 days for him to die from fever". But _в _brings a feeling of something momentary, so it like strips off the unwanted sense of planned development. In a causal speech, however, people would likely just use the factual "after" approach here: "через два дня умер";  "за" refers to the initial process as gradually developing,  "в" rather squeezes it into one point - but is a literary item, and "через" skips it.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> "the Jews did not stand in the way of Jewish Bolsheviks coming to the fore in a few short months".


“…the Jews didn’t prevent the Jewish Bolcheviks from taking the lead in a few (next) months.”
But why do you put “short months”?


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> “…the Jews didn’t prevent the Jewish Bolcheviks from taking the lead in a few (next) months.”
> But why do you put “short months”?


Because I believe in natural translations and not literal translations. Translations should produce the natural phrase in the target language.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Because I believe in natural translations and not literal translations. Translations should produce the natural phrase in the target language.


But what is the meaning of “short” in the given case?


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> But what is the meaning of “short” in the given case?


It means the few months mentioned are a short period of time for something (perfective) to happen.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> It means the few months mentioned are a short period of time for something (perfective) to happen.


But there’s no point of shortness expressed in the original text.


----------



## Kort en Bondig

Just broadening the number of possible translations of 'в несколько месяцев' = within several months, in a matter of several months.


----------



## Rosett

Kort en Bondig said:


> Just broadening the number of possible translations of 'в несколько месяцев' = within several months, in a matter of several months.


It took a few months for the Jewish Bolcheviks to step forward, simply put. Why the months are short?


----------



## Kort en Bondig

Rosett said:


> It took a few months for the Jewish Bolcheviks to step forward, simply put. Why the months are short?


Автор поста - честно говоря, и я тоже - улавливает в словосочетании 'в несколько месяцев' стремление Солженицына выразить при помощи предлога своё отношение к такому сроку, как к довольно короткому. Он находит предлог 'в' более экспрессивным, чем привычный при обозначении промежутка времени предлог 'за'.

Убрали огород за два дня.
Убрали огород в два дня.

Может быть, под влиянием употребления предлога 'в' в сочетаниях 'в два счёта', 'в три прыжка' нам представляется, что он обозначает большую интенсивность. Может быть, 'в' 'устанавливает рамки', словно временной промежуток в них помещается, выражаясь метафорически.

А поскольку в английском предлог 'in' подобный оттенок не передаёт, человек решил воспользоваться лексическим средством, чтобы передать ту же идею, добавив слово 'short'. Возможно, если 'in' заменить на 'within', надобность в слове 'short' отчасти убавиться.


----------



## Rosett

Kort en Bondig said:


> А поскольку в английском предлог 'in' подобный оттенок не передаёт, человек решил воспользоваться лексическим средством, чтобы передать ту же идею, добавив слово 'short'. Возможно, если 'in' заменить на 'within', надобность в слове 'short' отчасти убавиться.


Within в данном контексте будет словом вообще из другой оперы.

Слово “few” как раз и передаёт адекватно лексическими средствами условную быстротечность происходивших тогда громадных перемен, невзирая на выбор между «в» и «за». Тут, как говорится, ни прибавить, ни отнять. Лишнее усиление за счёт дополнительной лексики может создать у англоязычного читателя искажённое  представление о динамике явления.

Если переводчик допускает субъективные ощущения к своей работе, тогда результат следует называть не переводом, а пересказом близко к тексту или интерпретацией, хотя такой подход тоже имеет право на существование.

Что же касается огорода, то быстрее всего его можно убрать «за пару дней».


----------



## pimlicodude

Here's another good example of в несколько:


> Надо почувствовать, с какими пылкими многолетними надеждами жадно ждала вся российская общественность давно загаданного, заветного Учредительного Собрания – как святого солнца, которое польёт счастье на Россию. А удушили его – в несколько часов, между Свердловым и матросом Железняком.


----------



## nizzebro

Here, "за несколько часов" also could be used; this preposition just adds, again, some sense that it was "so fast" or "intensive" or like without a delay ("в один приём"). This phrasing sounds more natural to me than that in the original one, with its months and "выйти вперёд".


----------

